# Tips on UCLA BA Personal Essay? Help?



## Oquendo (Dec 21, 2009)

It's not like I'm having trouble writing it, it's just I have trouble writing  _too much_. I have about 3 pages and I know the limit is 2 pages.

I wrote my personal background story, why I wanted to do film, and just a small part on the kind of films I wanted to make.  Now I want to write more on the latter, but that'll end up being four pages!

* Any tips on what I should focus more on? * 

I'm not sure what they want to hear more about my personal story or why I want to do film and the kinds of films I want to make?

Any comments are welcome, thanks!


----------



## Oquendo (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone?


----------

